
Show HN: GitHub app to draw graph of your code changes into PR comment - villeez
https://github.com/apps/softagram
======
totall77
A live example that was done by the bot:
[https://github.com/databricks/koalas/pull/121#issuecomment-4...](https://github.com/databricks/koalas/pull/121#issuecomment-485761992)

------
villeez
This GitHub app is based on Softagram cloud service.

Softagram is located on [https://softagram.com](https://softagram.com)

Please share you feedback and experiences.

